# Parchment Paper



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is there anything that can be subbed for this? Seen several recipes; always found a sub for. Now found one; I don't think can be. Foil would cause too much heat.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

No. No foil. Foil tends to stick. Unless you are using the parchment paper to wrap packets to bake. Foil works OK for that.

If you are using parchment paper under cookies or cakes to prevent sticking, then it works even better to use silicone baking sheets instead. Lots cheaper, in the long run, too, because they are reusable and last forever if you take proper care of them.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you are using parchment paper to make pastry bags, you can purchase cloth pastry bags.

My mother always used waxed paper under cakes to keep them from sticking to the pan. Nobody died from it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

DUH! I've got one of those silicone sheets.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe if you are making packets, you could use those rice Vietnamese Spring Roll wrappers. Soften in hot water. Then they are edible after you are done cooking whatever is inside them.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I agree with the silicone baking mats -- they are wonderful at keeping things from sticking!

Parchment paper can be re-used, by the way. Well, for baking, anyway. Eventually it will turn brown and brittle, but we use it until then.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I found parchment paper at dollar general for $1 this year. The clerk said it was a seasonal thing, but it is a lot cheaper than the name brand stuff.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Marcia in MT said:


> I agree with the silicone baking mats -- they are wonderful at keeping things from sticking!
> 
> Parchment paper can be re-used, by the way. Well, for baking, anyway. Eventually it will turn brown and brittle, but we use it until then.


Yes, it can be used over and over. I do it all the time making cookies!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I found parchment paper at $G for $1 a box...I bought them all....love it....great for cookies and especially dehydrating fruit leather..just peels off the sheets...I also reuse mine at times if it is still clean.....some dried foods like okra leave a clean sheet...I also bought those sheets from Pampered Chef to use in the dehydrator...they are cutting sheets, but they work perfect.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

As a semi-professional baker, I cannot imagine how I would function without parchment paper.
But make sure you get the high temperature/heat resistant stuff.
The other stuff burns right up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Look at a restaurant supply place or a Gordon Food Service type place.....
I ordered 2000 sheets (for half pans) for 35.00.

I would die w/o my parchment paper


----------

